# William Styron - Lie Down In Darkness



## weak sauce (Jul 30, 2008)

Has anyone ever read this? The story is so damn sad, I was depressed during the whole time I was reading it. The end  of threw me off for a while, due to the change in Peytons thought process and Styrons sudden switch of writing style to express it. At times It was kind of slow, but only about 3 pages worth of slowness, the rest was captivating. I'm thinking about picking up some of his other books, but I've heard all of his stories have something to do with tragedy. Anyone have any recommendations? I need some happy books as a breather, which is why I'm reading some more of Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels...where Death is FUNNY!


----------



## CountBlabula (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi weak sauce,

I've read Set This House on Fire. Good grief, is it strange!


----------

